# Freud 2200VCE 3 1/4 Router BASE



## smajors (May 15, 2011)

I have a Freud FT2200VCE 3 1/4 hp plunge router that is about 2 years old. I'm looking to put it under my router table that currently has a smaller Freud router. The problem is the larger FT2200 does not have the hardware/allen adjustments to raise and lower it like the smaller one. I know the newer versions of the Freud 3 1/4 hp plunge routers do have the adjustments. Does anyone know if I can switch out the base to the newer style and if so where can I get the base and what is it called exactly? My Google searches only come up with router plates to mount routers. I already have one of those. Please help!
Steve


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day Steve

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

smajors said:


> I have a Freud FT2200VCE 3 1/4 hp plunge router that is about 2 years old. I'm looking to put it under my router table that currently has a smaller Freud router. The problem is the larger FT2200 does not have the hardware/allen adjustments to raise and lower it like the smaller one. I know the newer versions of the Freud 3 1/4 hp plunge routers do have the adjustments. Does anyone know if I can switch out the base to the newer style and if so where can I get the base and what is it called exactly? My Google searches only come up with router plates to mount routers. I already have one of those. Please help!
> Steve


Hi Steve - Welcome to the forum
I have the 3000 which has the above table setup. Looking at the pictures of your 2200 and comparing it to mine, I'm pretty sure the bases won't swap.


----------



## smajors (May 15, 2011)

Thanks James for the welcome. I've already received an answer to my question after just a day of my query.
Thanks again,
Steve


----------



## smajors (May 15, 2011)

I got an answer from Freud and they suggested the Router Raizer which looks like an awesome suggestion.
Thanks again,
Steve


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steve

I have two of the same Freud routers and the last time I checked they didn't have a kit for the 2200 but with some luck they may have one now.. they said it was because the new tank router has one built in it.. good luck..

Does it fit my router?


=========



smajors said:


> I got an answer from Freud and they suggested the Router Raizer which looks like an awesome suggestion.
> Thanks again,
> Steve


----------



## jverreault (Aug 3, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> I have two of the same Freud routers and the last time I checked they didn't have a kit for the 2200 but with some luck they may have one now.. they said it was because the new tank router has one built in it.. good luck..
> 
> ...


Based on what I have read the 2200 and the 2000 are more or less the same except for minor cosmetic surgery. I just got a 2200VCE and plan to get the Router Raizer to do the above the table adjustments. It appears that you are basically replacing the fine adjustment knob and it's threaded rod. Since I most likely will keep it in the table I may also remove the plunge springs to make it a bit easier to crank but I haven' completely decided on that yet.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

I have one of each of the Freud router in my tables and a Router Raizer is not needed ...once the bit is in place you just need to move it up or down by a 1/4" the norm..the black knob will do that easy,,to change the bit out just use a off set wrench and you don't need to move the router up too much to get the job done..

Plus you don't want to take the springs out, that kills the plunge part of the router..they are a great when you pop them out of the table for hand work.

=========



jverreault said:


> Based on what I have read the 2200 and the 2000 are more or less the same except for minor cosmetic surgery. I just got a 2200VCE and plan to get the Router Raizer to do the above the table adjustments. It appears that you are basically replacing the fine adjustment knob and it's threaded rod. Since I most likely will keep it in the table I may also remove the plunge springs to make it a bit easier to crank but I haven' completely decided on that yet.


----------



## jverreault (Aug 3, 2011)

*To plunge or not*

Hi Bob

Well, I see what you're saying but since I have other routers that plunge and this router will stay in the table so the plunge springs are just a hinderance to above the table adjustment. Also, I would rather do the height adjustments and bit changes with as little fiddling below the table as possible. Just my preference is all.

Cheers

John


----------

